
Levi's found a way to make hemp feel like cotton - clouddrover
https://www.businessinsider.com/levis-investing-in-hemp-as-a-cotton-alternative-2019-5
======
Gys
In case you are wondering why that is important (like I did): ‘Hemp uses
significantly less water and chemicals than cotton during cultivation.‘

------
tyingq
Well, found a way to make a 69%-cotton / 31%-hemp blend feel like cotton, in a
denim type fabric. Not much info on how they soften the hemp.

~~~
eurg
Also, it apparently was a European partner doing the research, but we won't
even know which one. Maybe Lenzing?

